# kujo has bumps on his head!



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

i have NO idea what they are i've never seen this before. he had a bath earlier but we used his regular shampoo, no food changes in months now. he's eating and drinking fine. i just took him out of his crate after his feeding to go potty and i saw them. here are a couple pics they aren't great i had to use my cell phone cam. any ideas?


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

the vet called me back. nvm


----------



## feistypup6 (Dec 12, 2005)

What did the vet say? Those are some bumps!


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

said it was an allergic reaction dispite the fact i haven't changed anything. maybe he got into something right before he got in his crate that i didnt' see. he told me to give kujo some childrens bendaryl 1 mg per pound. so i did about an hour ago. not much of an improvement yet, but he did say it can take a few days. crisis avoided for the time being. we are having so many problems with the dogs right now  i'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## feistypup6 (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't problems seem to all hit at the same time! Sorry it is your time, and hoping everyone is healthy soon!


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

well kujo is MUCH better today. you can hardly see the mysterious bumps. the benadryl helped a bunch. i wish i knew what caused it so we can avoid this happening again. we got aria her new food, and all of her meds today so she should be on the way to getting better too. all of this HAS to happen right before chirstmas. i hope santa brings me something good for dealing with all of this so well LOL.


----------



## Toni_Leigh1 (Oct 28, 2007)

awww glad hes okay  x


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

thank you fiestypup6 and toni leigh1. he's doing great now


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm so glad he's doing better


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Kujo. Glad he is better.

Bella and I send hugs to Kujo.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks ladies.  he's back to his self now :lol:


----------



## moebed (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like hives to me, I'm a vet tech and we see them all the time. An allergic reaction to something, possibly a bug bite. Hope that helps, Maureen


----------

